# Who is this artist?



## Saracide (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this in.

I have seen this one drawing here and there and of course people using it *never* give credit to the artist. I thought I would just stumble upon the artist one day if I was on DA and FA long enough, but I haven't, it occurred to me I could ask here, maybe you guys can help? 

I don't mean to single this person out, But it's the last place I saw the drawing and the only way I can show it. This person is using it as their icon on FA (an altered version). I asked them and they said they didn't know who the artist is.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fuzz-wolf/


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2010)

Since it's been clearly RGB inverted, keep a look out for a bipedal canine with a black head, brown/orange marks, and a white muzzle.

... yeah, _real_ descriptive, I know.


----------



## Saracide (Apr 18, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Since it's been clearly RGB inverted, keep a look out for a bipedal canine with a black head, brown/orange marks, and a white muzzle.
> 
> ... yeah, _real_ descriptive, I know.



D:

I wish I had saved the real picture when I found it a long time ago, so i could show it when I asked. It's very good quality tho, seems like it would come from a well known artist....

also I'm pretty sure it was black with red marks when I saw the original.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Saracide said:


> also I'm pretty sure it was black with red marks when I saw the original.



Well if you did look through the user's gallery, his character DOES have  black/red markings. And the placement of the inverts correlate to the real colour markings very closely. More than likely, the picture being used as the icon was FOR him, and he just inverted it for his icon.

EDIT: Just for proof, I've taken the icon, and inverted it myself.






Now let's look at a picture of the user's character in his gallery:





See the resemblance?


----------



## Saracide (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Well if you did look through the user's gallery, his character DOES have  black/red markings. And the placement of the inverts correlate to the real colour markings very closely. More than likely, the picture being used as the icon was FOR him, and he just inverted it for his icon.
> 
> EDIT: Just for proof, I've taken the icon, and inverted it myself.
> 
> ...



Did you not read my entire post before you decided to assume I was dumb? He told me he doesn't know who drew it.
Here is a direct quote from the guy using the icon:

*"i wish i knew who drew it too! lol i just swiped it one day and made  sure nobody was using it before i was!"									*


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Saracide said:


> Did you not read my entire post before you decided to assume I was dumb? He told me he doesn't know who drew it.
> Here is a direct quote from the guy using the icon:
> 
> *"i wish i knew who drew it too! lol i just swiped it one day and made  sure nobody was using it before i was!"                                    *


I stand corrected then. I wasn't being condescending or anything. Just misread some stuff, is all.


----------



## Saracide (Apr 18, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I stand corrected then. I wasn't being condescending or anything. Just misread some stuff, is all.



it's alright, I shouldn't have snapped at you, I'm sorry.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 18, 2010)

Saracide said:


> it's alright, I shouldn't have snapped at you, I'm sorry.



Eh, shit happens. Everything's cool now, which is what matters.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 19, 2010)

Huh...  I'm not being helpful, i know, but it's really weird that the icon looks just like his fursona, but he says he doesn't know where the image came from?  idgi.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 19, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> Huh...  I'm not being helpful, i know, but it's really weird that the icon looks just like his fursona, but he says he doesn't know where the image came from?  idgi.



Maybe he copied the fursona in the beginning, or did more to the image than just the color invert


----------



## Saracide (Apr 21, 2010)

@ eyeplusfork. i know what you mean, I thought so too. It made me think just what Fay V said.

If he liked it that much, he could have had a fursuit made like it even when it wasn't his...

I don't think he did more than a color invert tho, because I saw the image a long time ago and it was black and red.

I just wish somebody knew... It looks like it was done by an artist who would have to be well known in the fur community, it's such a mystery to me


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

When asking who is an artist here... That's like going into a catholic church asking, Who here worships Jesus?


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 25, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> When asking who is an artist here... That's like going into a catholic church asking, Who here worships Jesus?



Reading comprehension is not your strong suit I take it.

Or are you just the master of the non sequitur?


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 25, 2010)

i saw that image! 

a long time ago when FAP was still running. i cant remember the name of the artist. I have seen that image. Let me think. It will come to me in a day or so.


----------



## Saracide (Apr 26, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> i saw that image!
> 
> a long time ago when FAP was still running. i cant remember the name of the artist. I have seen that image. Let me think. It will come to me in a day or so.



Yeah, thank you!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2010)

hm..


----------

